# Does anyone have a good spread sheet



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a good spread sheet for tracking work done by employees on sites that require you to keep a detailed log?

Trying to put one together and looking for ideas: Time,Weather,Outside Temp, Asphalt temp,etc.etc.etc


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*we have what you are looking for maybe*

we have a cd that has many different templates that are customizable by you to fit your particular need. We call it a route sheet. Feel free to give us a call on Friday at 800-845-0499 to discuss if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

we just use a sheet off of excel and make one spot for the site your at one for time you arrived and one for time you left and one for what you did there.

nice and simple and does not take much time to fill out


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

CaptCaveman;876322 said:


> Does anyone have a good spread sheet


Sorry I don't. Mine keeps coming out RED

Holy DEJA-Volz


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one similar to F350 works good for me and can keep track of hours mileage and time between sites.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Repost for updated ideas


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-log-i-just-got-done-with.112789/

Try this thread. From years ago, but I modified it and used it with my guys, worked well.

Not sure if this is what you are looking for when you say spread sheet though.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

This is what I use for my guys.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> This is what I use for my guys.


I have a very similar sheet actually it's aboot the same but customer name location is on it in the order they're serviced.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Great replies...Let's keep it going


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I have a very similar sheet actually it's aboot the same but customer name location is on it in the order they're serviced.


Depending on the storm and time of day the order they are serviced might change, if a truck goes down and someone else has to pick up the slack it might change, that's why I leave it blank.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Been doing something like this for a while.
Each truck has a clip board (with the rings on top to be able to flip pages and switch them out)
First page is the route (times and services required)
After that comes a basic excell spread sheet...one per property:
First column SVC....initials of who serviced the property
Then date, then time in and time out
Then three columns to indicate what we did: Drive, Walks, Salt (three columns barely wide enough for an X
Then a slightly wider column to show weather
then one for snow qty that got plowed (roughly)
then one for surface temp
then air temp
then a wide column for generic notes (who knows...cars in way...just salted walks...whatever)
Last is a column for storm total $$. This doesnt get filled out in the trucks, its just so that the exact same sheet is manually transferable to what I use for billing. Customers can see exactly what we did and how often we were there.
Takes me about a minute to fill the sheet out for each property. I look at the time as I am pulling into the lot, then stop to fill it all out before I leave. Also fill it in if you went to check condition but didnt do anything.
If you like, I can try to figure out how to email u one...or upload it in to this thread. getting ready to head out now...and not that computer savvy. sigh


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

chevyhauler said:


> Been doing something like this for a while.
> Each truck has a clip board (with the rings on top to be able to flip pages and switch them out)
> First page is the route (times and services required)
> After that comes a basic excell spread sheet...one per property:
> ...


E mail it to me and I will post it for you if you would like.

[email protected]


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for the offer to post it for me. Instead of putting you out, I took some time to figure it out. Computers are not exactly my thing. Thank you again!!

This is my route sheet. I filled a few lines in just to show what I kinda do.
The Storm $ column to the right is not filled out in the truck. It's only there so that the sheets in my truck match the ones on my computer. Before I send out bills every month (or whenever you do) I take about 30 minutes and transfer the info from these sheets to the computer. Then I draw a nice dark sharpie line across the bottom of the last entered info to make next time easier. As I receive payments from customers, I put them into the sheets which is saved on my computer. Date received and amount as a (negative) in the storm $ column. That way, this one sheet shows everything serviced, billed and received for a customer for the year. I retain these sheets throughout the season and then hang on to them permanently as defense of services provided in the event of a suit.
When these are in my truck, I have 1 sheet per customer. Some snowy years I may have to go to a second per customer. I hole punch them at the top and put them onto a clipboard which has the rings at the top. I also put tabs to the side of each sheet with the customer's name on them. Takes about a minute to fill out each time I am on property. I take a quick glance at the time on my way into the lot, and then remember it for when I am filling it out when I am done.
Oh yea, I have a gauge in my truck for air temp and one of those hand held laser temp things for surface temp.
This system is pretty low tech and simple so that my stupid azz can figure it out. I am sure that there are programs out there that can have a phone or tablet out in the field and then transfer info...but for 30 minutes a month...its not worth the time or effort...at least not for me. YMMV
If there are any suggestions or questions LMK. I am kinda maxed out on space for the sheet but could switch something out or condense it.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachments...8/?temp_hash=cad7e9191534970a5c269d8faec60444


----------

